# Why did ou start working out???



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

What made you hit the gym?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

YOU COCK! make your own polls!


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 5, 2005)

To get bigger and stronger............


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> YOU COCK! make your own polls!


If you are going to do something, do it right


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> To get bigger and stronger............


That would fall under sports


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

im going to boycott your little poll!


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> im going to boycott your little poll!


my poll is not little


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Hasn't this already been done....

(Vieope again) -


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hasn't this already been done....
> 
> (Vieope again) -


shut it


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

yes monkey man and more people participated in my poll!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 5, 2005)

To be a Bodybuilder  and im alone in that catogory


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

KEFE said:
			
		

> To be a Bodybuilder  and im alone in that catogory


go to the other poll idiot! this one is a fake poll!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 5, 2005)

gemme a linlk


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939&highlight=start


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939&highlight=start


Here is a link to one of the worst polls ever


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Here is a link to one of the best polls ever and my penis is three inches tall


thanks foreman!


----------



## Flakko (Sep 5, 2005)

When I was in my third year of high school I had a teacher who was huge! And one day me and my best friend found him in the gym he was working out, so we wanted to be like him, so that's why I first joined a gym back in 1998.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> thanks foreman!


Do you think about my penis often?


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

Flakko said:
			
		

> When I was in my third year of high school I had a teacher who was huge! And one day me and my best friend found him in the gym he was working out, so we wanted to be like him, so that's why I first joined a gym back in 1998.


click on the link, this poll is a joke!


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hasn't this already been done....
> 
> (Vieope again) -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Sorry, but it had -


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 5, 2005)

Initially it was because I wanted to be healthy.  So, I took weight training in high school.  I enjoyed it but ended up slacking off.  Years later I found lifting again and haven't turned back since.


----------



## icanrace (Sep 5, 2005)

to try to look better for the women


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939


----------



## buildingup (Sep 5, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52939 click


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 5, 2005)

I have many reasons: I want to be as strong as possible and find out what my limits are; I want to discipline myself; I want to continue to be able to own my older asshole brother in a fight; I want to be able to defend myself if and when the time comes; I want everyday things I do to be easier; I want people to respect me; I want to shatter stereotypes; I want to be as healthy as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Hasn't this already been done....
> 
> (Vieope again) -


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


Nope! I dont see a poll about that in your history   



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...ead.php?t=49485


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 5, 2005)

I started when i was around 12 or 13 to get in better shape in football. I have now been sorta reborn into the gym because I use to just lift eat crap and drink too much but after a run in with the law I have cleaned up and actually starting to live a real bodybuilding lifestyle.

I guess i have to post in both the threads.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Some very interesting answers so far.


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2005)

health!


----------



## MyK (Sep 5, 2005)

oh, and the extre pussy is a nice side effect!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

I just use it as an excuse to sit in the mens lockeroom
and let all the OLD GUYS
throw their loose wrinkly white junk in my face -


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> I just use it as an excuse to sit in the mens lockeroom
> and let all the OLD GUYS
> throw their loose wrinkly white junk in my face -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


So you've looked at it too - 

buddy -


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 5, 2005)

Cause I was tired of being an old fat fool. Now I can just be an old fool


----------



## 99hawkins (Sep 6, 2005)

> If you are going to do something, do it right



You misspelt the word 'you' in the poll.....

I'll get me coat.


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> You misspelt the word 'you' in the poll.....
> 
> I'll get me coat.








   
It's called a typo dumb shit.


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> It's called a typo dumb shit.



Can you prove this? do you have and scientific research to back up this claim? if you cant then thats only what you think

We think its a: 

*SPELLING MISSTAKE*

*Mistake


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Can you prove this? do you have and scientific research to back up this claim? if you cant then thats only what you think
> 
> We think its a:
> 
> ...


Yes I have 45 books of scientific research to back it up.........
PM me your address and I'll sent them all to you.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 7, 2005)

because i want someone special to think i'm beautiful.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 7, 2005)

To hide the fact i have a one incher!


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> To hide the fact i have a one incher!


46 to 27


----------



## KentDog (Sep 7, 2005)

I started because we had a weights unit in junior high PE. I continued because it was mandatory for sports in high school, and also because I wanted to get stronger, look better, and get big to be able to intimidate if I needed to.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Cause I was tired of being an old fat fool. *Now I can just be an old fool*


I agree 100%


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 8, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tough Old Man*
_Cause I was tired of being an old fat fool. *Now I can just be an old fool*_




			
				ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I agree 100%


----------



## GreaseMonkey (Sep 10, 2005)

I was a weak, skinny kid of 17 who was already developing low back problems because of weak muscles. So, instead of going to a doc and swallowing a bunch of pills, I hit the iron. And it worked!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Sep 18, 2005)

GreaseMonkey said:
			
		

> I was a weak, skinny kid of 17 who was already developing low back problems because of weak muscles. So, instead of going to a doc and swallowing a bunch of pills, I hit the iron. And it worked!


 Nice!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2005)

I started so I can beat Wanderlie Silva in a street fight NHB.    

J/k i would end up in the morgue.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 19, 2005)

I couldn't pick just one or two reasons, there are too many benefits to narrow it down to 1 or 2.


----------



## Imwithstupid926 (Sep 19, 2005)

So I could get a hot girl and better health. Guess what! I got a hot girl and good health!


----------



## LexusGS (Jun 21, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Nice


why u do dis?


----------



## assassin (Jun 21, 2006)

wtf this thread is one whole year old ....that's before i've heard about im


----------



## JOHNYORK (Jun 21, 2006)

started working out w/football team summer going into freshman year so i could put an end to the position known as the quarterback. 9th starting lb varsity fools.


----------



## assassin (Jun 21, 2006)

my brain exploded


----------

